# WLAN Problem: AP wird nicht gesehen



## whyda (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
 ich habe das Problem, dass ich bei meinem AP und WLAN-PCI-Karte die Verschlüsselung nicht aktivieren kann.

 Erstmal meine Hardware:
 Lanware BR1200 Router
 Accesspoint SMC 2655W 11Mbps
 PCI WLAN Karte SMC2402W 11Mbps

 Manual 4 AP:
http://www.smc-europe.com/english/support/driver_manual/wirel/download/2655/SMC2655W_MN.pdf

 Router-IP: 192.168.1.1
 PC: 192.168.1.2


 Aaalso, wenn ich übern SMC Wlan Monitor - - http://bayernlan.org/wlanprob01.jpg - versuche, die Verschlüsselung zu aktivieren, verliere ich die Verbindung " not connected".

 ok, ich hab mich durchs manual gelesen, und das SMC-Programm
http://www.smc-europe.com/english/support/driver_manual/wirel/download/2655/2655W_UTv171.zip
 wie beschrieben runtergeladen und installiert.

 so, laut manual sollte ich nun auf den AP mit diesem Programm zugreifen können.
 Geht aber nicht... "connection failed"

  weiter unten stehn die default-Daten des Accesspoint
 192.168.0.254 und 255.255.255.0

 also hab ich die IP vom Router auf 192.168.0.1 und vom PC .0.2 gewechselt, und dann versucht, den AP ( .0.254) via Programm bzw. "ping" anzusprechen.... keinerlei verbindung....


 was mache ich falsch, bzw. wie kann ich die Verschlüsselung aktivieren bzw. wie überhaupt direkten Zugriff auf den AP bekommen?


 Ohne Verschlüsselung läuft das WLAN einwandfrei, keine Probleme.. nur solangsam wird mir das doch ein bisschen heikel, braucht ja nich jeder so einfach mitlesen/surfen können.



  kann mir denn keiner helfen? 

  hab den Accesspoint annen Switch angeschlossen, Netzwerk Karte auf 192.168.0.1 , 255.255.255.0 gesetzt ( Gateway und DNS Server leer gelassen), aber ich kann den AP 192.168.0.254 einfach net anpingen, weder übers Kabel noch über die Funkverbindung...


----------



## Jantz (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Deine IP Einstellungen sind soweit ok.

Wenn ich mal zusammenfassen darf .

Router: 192.168.0.1
PC:      192.168.0.2

AP:      192.168.0.254

Netzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Netz: 192.168.0.0

Stimmt oder?

Mal ganz doof gefragt . Hast du deiner PCI WLAN Karte auch das PW für den AP gegeben? Anscheinend liegt es an der Verschlüsselung. Beachte bitte auch das du keinen Mac Filter oder DHCP server am laufen hast (AP).

Mfg


----------

